# Carniolan Breeder Queen



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Newriverhoneybees.com in WV. Sign up for his email list so you know when more are available. Otherwise, you have to camp out at your computer Jan 1 when he opens up the website. He sells out in a day.


----------



## tpope (Mar 1, 2015)

I will second the suggestion for New River. Jason does an excellent job on his queens. I have also purchased excellent quality queens from VP Queens and Dr Joe Latshaw.


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

I just placed an order with VP, they are currently taking orders for early june delivery


----------



## mbear (May 18, 2017)

go to the source. sue Colby


----------



## Struttinbuck (Mar 8, 2020)

mbear said:


> go to the source. sue Colby


I guess it depends alot on if your east coast or west coast. Jason is like the Sue Colby of the east. Plus now our mail system isnt what it use to be.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Struttinbuck said:


> I guess it depends alot on if your east coast or west coast. Jason is like the Sue Colby of the east. Plus now our mail system isnt what it use to be.


I think I heard Sue's waiting list is a year or two long anyhow.


----------



## M.Shelnutt (Apr 24, 2021)

Any thoughts on BeeWeaver? I watched Frederick Dunn's YouTube showing his hygienic bees, and when I asked where they came from he said BeeWeaver. My one hive now has descended from Latshaw queens. Thinking about trying to add another hive of BeeWeavers to see how they mix. Not sure about the temperment of the BeeWeavers.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

M.Shelnutt said:


> Any thoughts on BeeWeaver? I watched Frederick Dunn's YouTube showing his hygienic bees, and when I asked where they came from he said BeeWeaver. My one hive now has descended from Latshaw queens. Thinking about trying to add another hive of BeeWeavers to see how they mix. Not sure about the temperment of the BeeWeavers.


My experience with Beeweaver in TX about 5 years ago leads me to think their bees are too "spicy" for the normal beekeeper. Even the worker bees from the granddaughter were too defensive for me to comfortably work the hive. VPQueens now has a Spartan VSH breeder queen available that is of the Carniolan line.


----------



## treehousehoney (Jul 22, 2018)

+1 on the Spartan Breeders from Adam at VP Queens


----------



## tpope (Mar 1, 2015)

msl said:


> I just placed an order with VP, they are currently taking orders for early june delivery


Almost June.. How is the delivery working out for ya?


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

haven't hurd on a ship date yet


----------



## jcwoods (Jun 17, 2021)

If you can make a split from your best existing carniolan queen, then look up Mike Jablonski in Forrest Ohio. He offers instrumental insemination services using select drones from his personal stock for $100 plus round trip overnight shipping. Also offers the same service for other breeds. Cannot beat that price for a pure mated queen. Allows you to keep breeding from your own line while also bringing in multiple drone genetics.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

interesting angle, any one here can they comment if they had Mike in Ohio inseminate their queens?

GG


----------



## M.Shelnutt (Apr 24, 2021)

msl said:


> I just placed an order with VP, they are currently taking orders for early june delivery


Did you get them? How are they doing?


----------

